# Building my Supply up



## tsharp (Mar 4, 2017)

I added a few more tools I needed for my new hobby. I added a bench grinder and a port a band. I have a few radar stands laying around our shop and they worked out great. Next thing to add is power switch for the port a band.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 5, 2017)

Quite a rig for a portaband. Ought to work well for you.

I see all that plunder scrap metal in the back ground....always good to have a decent pile to dig in.


----------



## tsharp (Mar 5, 2017)

That was a weight bench that I used to fab my belt sander. I need to throw the rest away just didn't get to it yet. The radar stands are made out of aluminum, didn't have to do much cut the slot for the blade and drill to mounting holes. I have 4 left if you want one.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like the table will tilt/adjust on that big pivot. I can see where that'd be nice at times. Although I'd think titling on the opposing axis might be better. How hard is it to change out the blades?

Thanks for the offer but I already have way too much stuff taking up foot print space. That does have great potential for a portable forge stand for an Lp forge.


----------

